# Any breeders near St.Paul/Minniapolis MN USA



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I have a lady who is interested in getting some mice from a good breeder for her and her son. She's from the twin cities area MN she's expressed interest in some of my mice but I only have one litter and I don't have the colors that they are really interested in so I was wondering if there is anyone near them that I might be able to refer her to.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Nope. LOL. So we're coming to you, Erica. *dun, dun, dun...*


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't know of any good breeders up that way. From about Illinois west, the US has few mouse breeders until you reach California, that I know of at least. There used to be a couple in Wisconsin but they've stopped breeding. Those were just of the folks I could recommend personally, though.

As odd as it might sound, you might want to contact Barb of TheFunMouse, because she used to run the Midwest Mouse Club (MMC) before it went defunct, and I'd bet anything she'd know of people up that way better than I would.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I asked Barb already. She didn't know of anyone.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, you may have luck in emailing AFRMA as they often can help find a breeder in your area. Jack and myself run the ECMA and we've never had a member from that area. I really can't think of any good breeders up there, sorry.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

It's all good now.  We picked up 6 happy little campers from Erica this afternoon. They are amazingly cute and holdable. Great job Erica.


----------

